# Indicators



## malcolmx (Feb 28, 2009)

I have a problem with both front and back indicators on my TT. The control panel shows the green arrows, they remain on but dont flash on and off as normal. When driving the car and say turning left the arrow remains on until you have turned the corner, the exterior indicator lights also remain on but do not flash. However hazard lights do flash on and off! Any advice welcome please

Thanks

Malcolm


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome sounds like the relay (common fault) is shot you will need to buy a new Hazard warning switch as the relay is part of the switch


----------



## malcolmx (Feb 28, 2009)

Thanks very much will try it, much appreciated


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Have a look here I think there is a How To www.wak-tt.co.uk


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## malcolmx (Feb 28, 2009)

thanks for the web site www.wak-tt.co.uk but internet advised it couldnt be found. Can you please advise where the relay is and can I replace it myself?

many thanks :wink:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Try http://www.wak-tt.com/


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome..... here is a flasher unit fix link 

viewtopic.php?p=809957#809957


----------

